# Lady Gaga "In Bikini on the Bahamas 18.06.15" HQ 29x Update



## Brian (18 Juni 2015)

​


----------



## Bowes (18 Juni 2015)

*AW: Lady Gaga "In Bikini on the Bahamas 18.06.15" HQ 8x*

*Vielen Dank für die tolle Lady Gaga.*


----------



## axam (18 Juni 2015)

*AW: Lady Gaga "In Bikini on the Bahamas 18.06.15" HQ 8x*

Ein bisschen Sport kann nicht schaden, liebe Lady Gaga.


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2015)

*AW: Lady Gaga "In Bikini on the Bahamas 18.06.15" HQ 8x*

:thx: dir für die Lady


----------



## TTranslator (19 Juni 2015)

*AW: Lady Gaga "In Bikini on the Bahamas 18.06.15" HQ 8x*



axam schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Sport kann nicht schaden, liebe Lady Gaga.



Dem pflichte ich bei, so jung und doch schon etwas aus dem Leim...


----------



## butters (19 Juni 2015)

*AW: Lady Gaga "In Bikini on the Bahamas 18.06.15" HQ 8x*

sehr schön danke


----------



## Sym3d (20 Juni 2015)

*AW: Lady Gaga "In Bikini on the Bahamas 18.06.15" HQ 8x*



TTranslator schrieb:


> Dem pflichte ich bei, so jung und doch schon etwas aus dem Leim...


Ich stimm dem nicht zu. Klar die hat zugenommen aber solang sie sich immer noch wohl fühlt und ich denke das tut sie soll sie so bleiben wie sie ist 

Will nicht wissen wie viele darüber meckern wie breit sie geworden ist und selbst 200 pfund auf die wagge bringen


----------



## comatron (20 Juni 2015)

*AW: Lady Gaga "In Bikini on the Bahamas 18.06.15" HQ 8x*



TTranslator schrieb:


> ... so jung und doch schon etwas aus dem Leim...



Mir gefällts, allerdings richtet sich mein Geschmack auch nicht nach dem derzeitigen Stand der schönheitsärztlichen Kunst.


----------



## cuminegia (20 Juni 2015)

*AW: Lady Gaga "In Bikini on the Bahamas 18.06.15" HQ 8x*

amazing pics


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Juni 2015)

*21x*


Lady Gaga continues her vacation in Bahamas at Atlantis, Paradise Island



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## stuftuf (22 Juni 2015)

lasst sie doch! Mir gefällt es auf jeden Fall besser als manches Huhn das bekifft auf geile Sau macht


----------



## Bowes (23 Juni 2015)

*Vielen Dank für das Update.*


----------



## crystalgirl85 (25 Juni 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Storm_Animal (28 Juni 2015)

edanke sehr


----------



## n5xe42 (29 Juni 2015)

sehr nice! Danke


----------



## Poldi77 (29 Juni 2015)

Eine tolle Frau mit tollem Körper, gefällt mir


----------



## savvas (29 Juni 2015)

Sehr schön, vielen Dank.


----------



## TTranslator (1 Juli 2015)

*AW: Lady Gaga "In Bikini on the Bahamas 18.06.15" HQ 8x*



axam schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Sport kann nicht schaden, liebe Lady Gaga.



Ich gehe sogar so weit zu sagen, er könnte nützen


----------



## Taurus (21 Juli 2015)

Super :drip:


----------



## hosenmatz (22 Juli 2015)

Hervorragende Bilder! Toll!


----------



## depp19781978 (2 Aug. 2015)

besser als total verhungert!
Figurtechnisch nicht schlecht


----------



## Josef84 (26 Nov. 2015)

Finde ihre Figur nicht schlecht,halt normal und natürlich !!

Für diejenigen die hier für mehr Sport plädieren,
sollten sich getrost mal an die eigene Nase fassen 

Möchte nicht wissen womit sich diejenigen zu Hause behelfen müssen 

Danke für die Bilder,Stefani bleib' so wie Du bist :WOW:


----------



## 307898X2 (28 Nov. 2015)

in der stadt trägt sie oben frei am strand nicht und das soll einer verstehen.

zum po: gebückt und in bewegung sie er doch geil aus


----------



## kane1998 (5 Dez. 2015)

sie sieht tatsächlich gut wow


----------



## Masterff (11 Dez. 2015)

Gefällt mir, aber leider zu wenig Fotos von hinten..


----------

